
The wealthy single Chinese women choosing white sperm donors to have a baby - searchableguy
https://www.scmp.com/lifestyle/health-wellness/article/3041258/wealthy-single-chinese-women-choosing-white-sperm-donors
======
simonblack
Several Asian cultures have a 'Pale is Upper-Class' belief which is why you
see outside workers in those cultures being well-covered so that they don't
tan too much. That's very likely also why many geishas have that snow-white
make-up.

I suppose having a white sperm-donor is the ultimate in "Pale is Beautiful".
It will backfire though, because humans don't usually take to mixed-race
children very well, on both sides.
[https://www.pri.org/stories/2011-09-02/vietnam-war-babies-
gr...](https://www.pri.org/stories/2011-09-02/vietnam-war-babies-grown-and-
low-luck)

------
downerending
If the article itself isn't wild enough for you, be sure not to miss the video
at the bottom. I'm speechless.

~~~
tibbydudeza
Imagine the scrum sessions on the design of the code for it :).

~~~
downerending
Or the QA department. :-)

Also, the page/video is probably NSFW.

